
Zero to power zero - vinchuco
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_to_the_power_of_zero
======
dm319
Comparing the curves y = 0 ^ x and y = x ^ 0 around zero highlighted the
problem to me, but I don't have the maths to understand more than that.

------
vinchuco
previous similar HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7519827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7519827)

